# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  What the earlyst dream that you can remember?

## sitboy

What is the earlyst dream that you can remember?  ::dreaming::   I can remember one when I was in kidnigarder that is was going into first grade and I was wearing nothin but an orange shiet that was smallon me and there was a pocket on the left side. I was in my school gym. When I was in 2nd or 3rd grade I hade a dream that I was attaced by a mod pf fried chicken legs. It was because I was carged with killind Sherry Lewis and Landcop.

My mom can remember a dream when she was in still in the crib. Two stars from a soup opra coked a wolf in a big pot and ate it. She is also a natural Lucid dreamer.

----------


## Tsen

Remembering a dream from when she was in a crib?  Wow.  Just wow.  The earliest dream I remember was from when I was three or so, and I was in a fight with my cousin at her house.  I remember the dream exactly, but the detail in the dream was...well...nonexistant.  I mean, at one point we ran from her living room to her bathroom and the entire house dissapeared and we were just running in blackness and then the house reappeared when we reached the bathroom...Meh, my dreams are screwy.  The next dream I remember was when I was seven, but it's kind of private...

----------


## whoeverwearevox

I remember my first lucid dream. Dont remember many before that.

I was waiting in line for something. Dont remember what exactly, but it was some sort of sign up. I was looking around and everything seemed sort of shadowy, and people didn't have faces. I looked closer and realised, "This cant be real". I then knew i was dreaming and everything burst into color and everything was so detailed it was amazing. I looked around and said to myself, "I WANNA GO TO A PLAYGROUND!!!" and that's exactly what i did. I ran out the door of the building i was in and i was in a playground and i started playing with a bunch of DCs. 
     These guys in black suits and dark sunglasses started chasing me and i started to run faster and faster. They kept up with me so i started to imagine stuff and have it pop into my hand. I'd then throw it. These were objects like eggs and bowling balls. I finally got away and i continued playing on the playground with my DCs.

I was about 10 when i had this dream. I dont know why it's stuck in my head for so long but i'm happy it has.  ::D:  my first LD!

Vox  ::fro::

----------


## Fey

I must have been 5 or 6...
Maybe I only remembered this dream because it was so horrible and seemd so real.

The day before I took a saw and used it to make notches into the bar end of our rocking horse.

In my dream I sawed at the horses mout and the horse ate my saw.

I woke up and had cold swett everywhere. I went to the horse (which I very liked) and the lips were not hurt.
But I could not find my saw again!
You maybe can imagine what impact such a thing can have on a 5-6 year old child :Eek: .

From that day on I still liked the horse but also respected the horse (fear, terror). I was so sure that it was a dream but where was my saw?

Maybe my mother thought that a saw was to dangerous for me and put it somewhere else. I found the saw years later again and than remembered that horrible dream...

...That horse must have spit the saw out again...   ::bowdown::

----------


## Fey

ooops,  there was one dream before that one...

I tried to compensate the death of our dog (Rurik I). He died so young...
My first memories at all are related with him.
I must have been around 2 when he jumped against an electric fence of one of our neighbours.
I was lying in my buggy and ... and...

I'm crying while I write these lines.

----------


## Stevehattan

The earliest I remember is when I was about 4. I was in my room and I noticed a swarm of bees swarming around above my bed. I got up on my bed and smacked one of them, and suddenly the whole swarm died and the dead bees all fell on my bed, causing me to scream and wake up (the thought of hundreds of dead bugs all over my bed was horrifying).   ::shock::

----------


## Tsen

I HATE dreams about bugs!  I had this freaky one where a bee was chasing me around and wouldn't stop.  I cut it in half with a knife or a sword (don't remember--it was when I was 10 or so I think...) and it still kept trying to attack me.  *shudder*  Then the next summer I accidentally sat in a car with a HUGE (2-3 ft radius) beehive and got stung four or five times.  I kept having nightmares involving bees for three years or so after that.

----------


## DvDGuY

I must have been about 1 year old, and I remember my neighbour had giving me a toy car and I was playing with my car when this fat man in a huge hat took it from me and kept hiding behind this swarm of colourful flies, they would  fly infront of him hiding him completely and everyonce in a while his head would pop up from the swarm smiling at me, kind of like the porkey pig at the end of cartoons saying that's all folks.....

I still think about the swarm of colour flies to the day, sometimes  I use that imagery to relax myself to sleep.

----------


## Barbizzle

The first dream I remebr was when I was 2 1/2 or 3 1/2 i think.  I was in this supermarket and there were alot of people everwhere and they all wanted me to run down the iles to get stuff into a carage to get magic power.  I did it and then everyoen was happy and they told me to make stuff dissaper and make things move.  I did that and every one was happy and they told me I had powers here when I went to bed.  Thats how i started thinking that drema were just as real as rela life. well, i was little so i dint know the differnece. all i knew was that i had poweres when i went to bed.  Also, Im a naturla i found out when i came to this site last summer, so I guess this is where it stared...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

The earliest dream I remember was a nightmare of sorts. When I was about 3.

When my mom and I were living in San Francisco, we lived in one of those tall skinny houses. And there was a huge fireplace in the downstairs living room. I remember there was this little "soot-monster" that lived in the ashes. And whenever I walked past the living room, he would open his eyes (so all you saw were these big ol' bug-eyes within a pile of soot), and then he would look at me, rise out of the ash, and hover around the living room about an inch off the floor (he had no feet).

It wasn't until years later that I realised it was a dream. My mom even told me that I used to tell her that a little monster lived in the fireplace. I remember that dream as clear as day. Scared the caca-poopoo out of me.


*Ol' Sooty:*







> _Originally posted by whoeverwearevox_
> *...These guys in black suits and dark sunglasses started chasing me and i started to run faster and faster.*



lol Matrix





> They kept up with me so i started to imagine stuff and have it pop into my hand. I'd then throw it. These were objects like eggs and bowling balls.[/b]



lol bowling balls

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

I remember from like first grade probably.

I was in a room high above a basketball court. I had a ball, so i dribbled a bit, jumped through the plate galss window, and slowly flew down about 10 stories and dunked the ball into the basket. twas sweet.

----------


## Kaniaz

About 3 I guess. Abstract enough.

I am in an sort of glass dome place. It's pretty but I am focused on an orange statue of a person (with pratically no detail, just the shape of a head and arms, etc). that is all the dream does for what seems like forever, unless I scream really loud to make it shatter into many peices. Then I wake up.

Yeah. lol bowling balls.

----------


## Peregrinus

My earliest was from when I was about 3.  I was lying in bed when a line of ghosts (they looked more like people draped in white sheets, but scary, not comical) came in, surrounded my bed, and looked down at me.  I couldn't tell whether they were benevolent or waiting to do something bad to me.  I tried to scream for my parents, but all that came out was a hoarse, strained whisper.  That may explain why I had my bed moved across the room shortly thereafter...

----------


## heysleep

hm.. i dont remember how old i was but i do remember the dream. 

I was standing in my back yard and a HUGE cookiemonster was walking down my street saying something along the lines of "feed me cookes or i will eat you."  so i ran around frantically looking for cookies and couldnt find any.  eventually when the cookiemonster said time was up i woke up.

scary as hell.

----------


## Je33ica

i remember the first dream i remembered, which was around 3 or 4.

the doorbell rang and the door opened.  it was barney!  i was soo happy, barney came in.  hmmm   ::?:   cant remember much after that.  but i remember waking up and going to the door.  barney was not there.  my mommy was up and i proclaimed, "barney was here, barney was here!"  and she was like, "oh thats nice."  i was trying to explain to her that i saw barney, but of course she was just like, "uh huh" and probably annoyed.  i later found out that i had what is called a *dream*...    ::D:

----------


## Entity

I don't really remember the first dream I had, but I remember my first experience of hypnologic imagery when I was about three years old. I remember seeing dots. They got bigger, then smaller, them bigger etc. It really freaked me out.

The first dream I can recall is when I was about 4 or 5 years old. I think I was in a story book of some kind, and at the end of the book, there was this really scary looking wolfman. I think I actually screamed once when I had that dream.

----------


## Amethyst Star

I recall when I was four a dream that involved our Commidore 64 (I think I was losing a game), me and my sister getting kidnapped by a bad guy, and him trying to feed us poisonous pancakes.  That's really all I remember except for one of the scenes along a road.  That's the earliest one I can recall.  The most vivid one I can recall is from 3rd grade.  I won't tell it because I'm still waiting another 5 or so years to see if it has any significant value. (don't ask)

-Amé

----------


## gvoigt21

this was a cool idea to start sitboy. I don't have an actual dream, i dont think, but i remember something very odd that used to happen to me when i was in a dream like state, possibly dreaming. Although, this happened during the first two years of my life when people say we have no memory of any events (although i have numerous ones that i am positive happened) Anyways, i remember that when my dad used to sleep with me, i could never look at his face for too long when he fell asleep because if i did it would morph into the face of a monster and i would become terrified. Now that i think about this, kinda freaks me out, but hopefully it just shows my dream state is full of crazy potential and maybe i'll be able to master this lucid dream thing one day...hoping...

----------


## Mickeys_Elbow

The earliest dream I can remember was when I was around 2 - 2 1/2 and it was of these incredibly large (they were absolutely HUGE) tight-rope walkers that were very round with short stubby arms and legs. I remember them having blue skin, red stretchy suits, and horns. They were facing eachother one on each end of the rope with their poles stretched out really far to both sides and all of the scenery around them was a blank red stretching on endlessly. They also had really big noses too.

----------


## luckegrlGC

earliest i can remember; i was about 5. i was burning tied up to one of those big flagpoles (like everyone thought i was a witch back when they used to burn people)
I mostly remember nightmares from my childhood.

Now i can beat up the people who piss me off instead of just staying there doing nothing.

----------


## Hate

This is not actually a dream, it's more of a dream theme. Anyway, when I was around 7 (17 now), I had a lot of similar dreams. In those dreams I was in my cousins' house's upstairs. I was going down the stairs, and slowly started to float. Then I floated downstairs with my head first. Sometimes the dream ended there, but sometimes I got further. This was a really common dream for me, and I remember that flying/floating was amazing 8)

----------


## Wicked

When I was 3-5 years old, I used to have a lot of nightmares. These nightmares were reccuring and dealt with the same several themes, most of which I remember very well. They might've look a bit silly for an adult, but they absolutely terrified me at the time. Only one of those is still very, VERY rarely comes up in my dreams up to this day (well, not up to THIS day, my latest dream involving it was maybe 2 years ago), but it serves more as comic relief then a nightmare, as it is now seem rediculous and just can't scare me. This specific nightmare, which was definetly dominant among my different nightmares at that early age, was actually actively _induced_ into a normal dream and used by me when I was a bit older, say 7-12 years old, to wake myself up from dreams.

----------


## Wicked

> _Originally posted by gvoigt21_
> *this was a cool idea to start sitboy. I don't have an actual dream, i dont think, but i remember something very odd that used to happen to me when i was in a dream like state, possibly dreaming. Although, this happened during the first two years of my life when people say we have no memory of any events (although i have numerous ones that i am positive happened) Anyways, i remember that when my dad used to sleep with me, i could never look at his face for too long when he fell asleep because if i did it would morph into the face of a monster and i would become terrified. Now that i think about this, kinda freaks me out, but hopefully it just shows my dream state is full of crazy potential and maybe i'll be able to master this lucid dream thing one day...hoping...*



Ever heard about Sigmund Freud's theories about psychology at young age? The Oediphus complex? If you didn't, I think it'll be better if I won't tell you   ::shock:: .

----------


## shel

i was younger than 4yrs at the time when i slept on the bottom bunk of (yep u guessed it) bunkbeds.  i dreamt that a giant cockroach stuck its head down from the top bunk to check me out.  i dont like cockroaches.  they eat human eyelashes.

----------


## Loopydoop

The earliest dream I can remember was a reoccuring dream I only had when my aunt visited. I was around 7-8 years old at the time. Basically, what would happen is that there would be these strange people in blue suits with goldfishes instead of heads. They would make everyone else the same by strapping them to operating tables. I would be the only one left, and eventually they catch me and strap me down. I always woke up at the moment the scalpel was coming down.

----------


## MindCeNse

The first dream that i recall is probably 4 or 5 but i was in a truck i think and all of a sudden i had to jump out. Maybe thats why people say i cant drive. Na it probably has to do with those accidents. And the other one that comes to mind is with me running in a field and beetle juice was in there chasing me. Dont remember how that one enede but i think thhat i woke up.

----------


## Lucky27

I was about 6 years old. I was playing on the "Big Toy" at recess and an older kid pushed me off the side and I fell into the sand and landed on my head.

----------


## Pesho_Zmiata

The first one i remmember what when i was about 2-3 years old. The whole dream was some sort of a cartoon, with some cartoonish octopus lying on a towel, on a beach with an umbrella and some sort of drink... Then there was some sort of a big door that i shouldn't open, which i (ofcource) opened  :tongue2:  . Then some owl-things came out of it and i woke up...

----------


## Mystical_Journey

i was about 8, i remember it being a mix of Ghostbusters and The Turtles, this strange creature was bouncing on a type of bungie rope and it tried to kill me.

----------


## LucidStunna

I was about 3-4 I had a dream I awoke in my bed because I heard a ZZZZZZ sound like bacon cooking on a hot skillet.  I got out of bed and went to the kitchen to find my mom naked peeling of her skin and dropping it on a red hot oven eye   :Eek:    Thats was the earliest dream I can remember......(shudders)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by LucidStunna_
> *I was about 3-4 I had a dream I awoke in my bed because I heard a ZZZZZZ sound like bacon cooking on a hot skillet.  I got out of bed and went to the kitchen to find my mom naked peeling of her skin and dropping it on a red hot oven eye     Thats was the earliest dream I can remember......(shudders)*



 ::shock::  

Holy Mary Mother of God!!!

----------


## Kiolansin

I had a dream when I was around 4-5 that I was lying in my bed, and suddenly a giant swan appeared.  It was about to bite me, then I woke up.   ::-P:

----------


## Oath

i remember two dreams i used to have quite frequently, but dont know which i had firstor even how old i was 


in the first there was these mud men and me and this other girl (this girl has blond hair and im starting to think she is a real person cause she shows up in my dreams every couple of years with me as older and everything) and the mud men were changing our diapers! the mud men were kinda scary and controlling but not violent.


in the other dream i would be in a swing like thing really high up and would just sit there not swinging or any thing for like a long time. there was darkness all around except for about 12 feet out from me. now that i think about it the light was actually coming from me. anyways i would just sit there and when i would want to wake up i would jump out of the swing and plummet through the darkness which i can only describe as eternity in one second. this was also the first lucid dream i ever had but i never thought to do anything aven though i was extremely aware cause i would think while sitting in the swing. i actually really enjoyed this dream. it seemed so peaceful!

----------


## Josh_Mac

My earliest dream i remember was at 4 I had a recurring dream my dad and me were at a carnival place and my dad had to go do something for work and told me to go off and play me and some other kids found a cave we all went inside we all got near the back of the cave and then i saw the grim reaper everyone ran away but i tipped he then grabbed me by the ankle and stuffed me down a hole and it was wiered everytime i woke up i felt like i was rolling ever that dream or that toy clown with the knife lol  ::lol::

----------


## Hate

No offense, Josh, but how about using some punctuation marks and capital letters in order to make the text easier to understand?  ::wink::

----------


## Josh_Mac

Sorry about that, I had just woken up.

----------


## Kc7ooo5

i think it was when i was 5-6ish when now im 15. It was my first or 2nd lucid dream( ithink??) I was in a wierd environment..sorta like the wizard of oz/the chronicals of narnia. but anyways...it felt like the ABSOLUTE LONGEST DREAM EVER. i kept telling myself, "when am i going to wake up???????/" i went through several environments, but finally i woke up. jeez.  ::shock::

----------


## WhAtIsMoUsE

when i was 6, i had a 1 nightmare a night for 4 days straight and became afraid of sleeping. earlier than that, i has a dream of being attacked by a pack of wolves and the pain was just too real. 

now, i dont actually remember the dreams themselves, only the remembrance of having the dreams if that makes sense?

the last dream i recalled was a few weeks ago and i already forgot it so thats officialy 0 dreams that i remember   ::roll::

----------


## Gez

In my first dream i was three and was chasing a floating purple toy elephant that turned into a log. i also had a few dreams when i was yourng about my mum and dad running away from me laughing  in a carpark and i couldnt  catch up with them  :Sad:  , it sounds silly but i was a very upsetting dream at the time   ::cry::  .
erm lets se...... i had a dream where the pins on diapers tuned into hands that chased me.Also i had dream involving an over grown sunny garden with different paths that would lead me to different dreams.

----------


## Kylie

The earliest dream I can remember, I was not yet three, and not yet talking much.  I remember I was in the house and I looked out the window and saw my mother hanging out the washing.  I went out to be near her, and I saw there was this huge stone column like we had seen in Macchu Picchu, part of the old Inca ruins.  (My parents had lived in the hills of Peru with me from the time I was one to two-and-a-half.)  there was a little girl my age on top of the column and she appeared to be stuck.  She was calling out, "Ba!  Ba!  Ba!"  (As I was not yet talking much, 'Ba" was one of the sounds I used to express myself.)  I thought the girl needed help to get down, so I jumped as high as I could. The first jump was just a regular little girl jump, but the second was higher, and so on, until I had jumped so high I landed on the top of the stone column.  as soon as I landed up there, the little girl flew away, and now _I_ was stuck!  I felt betrayed by the girl, but realised that she couldn't get away unless someone took her place.  I sat up there and saw my mother down below pick up her washing basket and head inside.  I started calling out, "Ba! Ba! Ba!"  but Mum didn't hear me, it was getting dark, she went in, and I was all alone, wondering if I'd be up there forever.

----------


## Dust Mote

The earliest dream I can remember was actually my first Lucid Dream. I was about 6 years old and we had just moved into a new house with a big basement. I thought the basement was scary and I would have this recurring nightmare that I was in the basement being chased by a tiger. There was sand everywhere and I couldnt run very fast, and the tiger is getting closer  Around the fourth time I was having this dream; and the tiger is getting closer, I said to myself: I know this is just a dream and I can wake up. And I did. I never had that dream again.

----------


## Danzango

The earliest dream I can remember is actually pretty cool.

I remember having it at around 4 years old.

My mom wastaking me to visit one of her best friends and when we got to her house I left the room we were in and went to this other room, where I found what I thought was a mirror, I stared at it for a while until I realized it wasn't a mirror, I was just standing in front of a boy who looked exactly like me. So we became friends and socialized and it was fun. 

Up until the 2nd grade I thought that this wasn't actually a dream, and that my mom actually had a friend with a son that looked exactly like me. (Because I kept having this dream over and over throughout the years, the dream was the same but I looked different every time)

It's pretty funny

----------


## jellyfishgamble

There are a lot of extremely early dreams that I remember, the problem is, I had them so, so long ago that I'm not sure if some of them are memories, or dreams. 

In one early dream, there was a box of chicken nuggets on the stove...I HAD to get to them...I needed them...but a timer started going off while I was crawling across the stove...I don't know what the hell happened, but it STILL makes me sort of anxious to think about. I think I might've been two or three when I had it. 

Come to think of it, almost all of the dreams that I'm positive are dreams, and not memories, are awfully scary.  ::cry::

----------


## the real pieman

i escaped out of my house for some reason and i ran for days across fields, until i reached a pyramid, then i went in and there was this guy who was standing there in the middle of it, so i hid behind a pillar, and looked to see him, and then he turned around and looked at me, so i got scared and ran away as fast as i could

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

Earliest dream I can remember is meeting some chineese cat.. heh. 8)

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by LucidStunna_
> *I was about 3-4 I had a dream I awoke in my bed because I heard a ZZZZZZ sound like bacon cooking on a hot skillet.  I got out of bed and went to the kitchen to find my mom naked peeling of her skin and dropping it on a red hot oven eye     Thats was the earliest dream I can remember......(shudders)*



holy FUCK

 :smiley: 

Allmost as bad as my donkey :0

----------


## HyperNova

Wow thats bad  ::o:  

I can't remember my earliest dream but my earliest nightmare was where the whole dream was looking up at my pearants bedroom light and not being able to look away. I suppose it was more boring than scary.  ::|:  

Although and ealier one is when i went to this old womans house with some friends and out of nowhere the old woman was sick and the sick starded melting her face and body! I then found myself sitting on my mum's lap watching the horrible scene on my TV asking her if that can happen in real life. She just nodded and i woke up.  ::shock::

----------


## Tom1981

The earliest dream I can remember is also the earliest LD I can remember (I used to do it all the time when I was very young.  At the time I assumed that was normal). I think I was between 5 and 7 but I can't be sure.

The Dream:

My dad came home with some fish he had brought for my fish tank.  There were red ones and yellow ones (I think there was a difference in their behaviour i.e. one was aggressive, but I can't remember for sure).

As the day went on (I don't remember the details), the fish multiplied and escaped the tank.  They were very aggressive and were biting people like little piranhas.  There were so many that they were everywhere (it didn't matter that they were not in water).  To get away from them I climbed on some furniture with my mum.  I was upset but my mum told me that it was ok because it was just a dream and I could change it or wake up if I wanted.  Straight away I realised she was right and woke myself up.

When I woke up I had pins and needles in my foot (I assume this is why I dreamed about being bitten.  I rolled over and went back to sleep.

I went straight back into the dream again (at the point where the fish first started to multiply) but this time I knew I was dreaming.  I made all the fish disappear but eventually they started to come back so I woke up again. 

When I went back to sleep the same thing happened again so I gave up, woke myself up and went and slept in my parents bed (in the real world!).

----------


## Raz

The earliest I remember... I had not even started to crawl. I was in a forest and there where snakes everywhere (you could not se the ground for all the snakes) and I was resting in the middle of it all... Interesting... I had never seen snakes or been in a forest... Never realy thought about that... This was right b4 my 1st memory while awake... I was about 6months old and sitting in a baby chair on x-mas eve with all the adults standing around me all happy and I got a green toy truck  :tongue2:

----------


## HyperNova

are you sure that was not a dream from when you were older and just thought it was from earlier? Its not common to remember aything from the age never mind dreams! Seems you have some awsome memorry then Raz!   ::o:

----------


## Raz

Well... I remember everything I haven forgotten   ::-P:

----------


## italianmonkey

i was about three and something
I know i had many other before because I already knew it was called a "nightmare", but can't remember any
I dreamt some penguins walking on ice, but I didn't know they were called "penguins", so in the dream I called them "dirty goose" and they frightened me quite a lot.
... well, they're quite monstrous for a goose!
and another in the same period of a skinni featherless goose in a cage in my infance school garden, where I knew I had not to look directly at the animal or I would get mad or so...

Nothing lucid until primary school amyway.

----------


## Bu5hman404

My earliest Dream is my earliest memory, from when I was about 6.  What I remember is very brief, hanging onto the side of a futuristic truck that was trundling along mars.  The reason I remember this dream so well is because I was woken up by my mum, yet dropped back into the same dream when I slept again.

----------

